# New plants from taiwan!



## polyantha (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I got my new plants today from taiwan. In four days from there to Switzerland Europe.


















left to right: wilhelminae 2x, anitum, randsii, gigantifolium, praestans 2x




randsii

Merry x-mas at all of you!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2012)

nice plants (and banana).
Are there no quarantine laws into Europe from Asia?


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely healthy plants. Good roots as well. Who did you get these off?


----------



## Justin (Dec 18, 2012)

those are gorgeous!! which nursery are they from?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice acquisitions! 


Ozpaph said:


> Are there no quarantine laws into Europe from Asia?



Compared to Australia, no. Nor are there any in the USA! oke:


----------



## reivilos (Dec 18, 2012)

That's quite a gigantic gigantifolium...


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice acquisitions!
> 
> 
> Compared to Australia, no. Nor are there any in the USA! oke:



Eric, can you just send stuff in the mail intra-Europe or to the US?
You'd get a heavy fine trying that into Oz - they Xray everything, I think.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

No comment! :ninja:
And how are Oz inspectors going to fine me?!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 18, 2012)

Such an awesome order!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> > they Xray everything, I think.
> 
> 
> They may say that but they don't. probably couldn't afford it anyway. I wonder what Swizerland is going to do with that hoard of invading insects and the outbreaks of fungal and bacterial diseases? Surely it will change the face of the continent as we know it!............ Great plants by the way!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, great purchase, and prompt delivery !!!! Jean

(nevertheless you spent quite some francs there  )


----------



## cattmad (Dec 19, 2012)

awesome looking plants


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> No comment! :ninja:
> And how are Oz inspectors going to fine me?!



OK then.
Of course the 'you' reference was generic.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 19, 2012)

justin said:


> those are gorgeous!! which nursery are they from?


They are from iweyshen.


reivilos said:


> That's quite a gigantic gigantifolium...


Yes indeed. It has 1.10m / 43.3in leaf span.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 19, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Wow, great purchase, and prompt delivery !!!! Jean
> 
> (nevertheless you spent quite some francs there  )



Yes, true plants are not cheap. But good clones (f ex. roth) are much more expensive.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 19, 2012)

The guys at the airport didnt send me the CITES and phytosanitary document after they checked it. I contacted them and they said they will send it to me. So hopefully I will get the docs soon. I really cannot understand how things like that can happen.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2012)

polyantha said:


> They are from iweyshen.
> 
> Yes indeed. It has 1.10m / 43.3in leaf span.



i've heard he has nice plants--he definitely has nice roths.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Of course the 'you' reference was generic.



You can get anything you want sent to you. Your receipt of said material is a different matter.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful plants!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 19, 2012)

Good luck with your lovely new Paphis. I'm looking forward to seeing flower photos here as soon as possible.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmm, no docs with CITES Appendix I plants...

Yes, that can be done, but kinda scary.

Oz and New Zealand are tight. So if you get a wild hair up your XXXX, refrain from undocumented Christmas gifts!


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> nice plants (and banana).
> Are there no quarantine laws into Europe from Asia?



Good question!

Although Switzerland is in Europe, Switzerland isn't a member of the EU. Does this mean that Switzerland's import requirements are less stringent than the EU? Anyone?

The requirements to send plants or *flasks* to Europe from Australia are really quite restrictive (EU requirements not Australian requirements).

Some months ago I sent 4 *flasks* to Europe from Australia. Cost of flasks $1000Aus + $600Aus for pre export quarantine/inspections + $121Aus for postage. 

If other countries can send plants/flasks to Europe without these imposts, is the EU restricting trade with Australia by imposing these bogus rules?

Regards, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> Some months ago I sent 4 *flasks* to Europe from Australia. Cost of flasks $1000Aus + $600Aus for pre export quarantine/inspections + $121Aus for postage.
> 
> If other countries can send plants/flasks to Europe without these imposts, is the EU restricting trade with Australia by imposing these bogus rules?



:rollhappy: 
Is this really a serious question? Think how much orchid business is being done in countries with questionable enforcement policies!! Growers in countries with enforcement (to the point of stupidity) barely stand a chance.


----------



## Dido (Dec 20, 2012)

What I heard is that europe changes now the law, and imports form asia need another treatment on top for fungus, So it is getting more crazy. 

Some imports have luck other not. 

Maybe the small country with the big rocks have different laws then Europe, as it is for its own


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2012)

So any plants sprayed with a Physan solution against fungus should be fine.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 20, 2012)

*Let us inspect and tax you to death*



quietaustralian said:


> Some months ago I sent 4 *flasks* to Europe from Australia. Cost of flasks $1000Aus + $600Aus for pre export quarantine/inspections + $121Aus for postage.



Hey Mick, I can understand the cost of the quarantine and inspections - Australia is pretty nutty about this, I mean, come on, the plants are IN FLASK. It really is odd why they do that, it is like they are trying to stop the trade completely. As for the postage...that is kinda high.



NYEric said:


> So any plants sprayed with a Physan solution against fungus should be fine.



And in Australian customs, they would say, methylbromide (bromomethane) gas for the lot AND a dipping in white oil or some such. Then they have to be put in quarantine for a 3 month period. Perhaps Brett can speak to this as he imports to Australia frequently.



NYEric said:


> Think how much orchid business is being done in countries with questionable enforcement policies!! Growers in countries with enforcement (to the point of stupidity) barely stand a chance.



In this regard Eric, I can only agree with you. IMO any plant in flask should be allowed to pass with a proper inspection to see that the plants are truly flasked, not just stuffed in a bottle, and are healthy. It is remarkably stupid to regulate flasks of noninvasive species. 

Sending to the US isn't so bad as long as you pack for a nuclear war. The US postal service in particular loves to smash, crash, and slash any incoming parcels regardless of content. Fascinating. If that occurred here the people involved would be out of their jobs in one day.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe but the plants get thru in a day! oke:


----------

